# Crawfish Pie - Foamheart



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2015)

Crawfish Pie, there are as maky recipes as fleas on the neighbors dog, And the delivery package can be anything from a mini pie shell with a crawfish gravy in it, to a mini fried pie shell, its worked for me in a tortilla too. This is my favorite. Why? Because its one of thos recipes I made all by my lonesome, long before the WWW cheater. It was so good, my Momma threw her recipe away and put mine in her recipe box.

Around here for Easter you see loads of crawfish boils, (Even if the price is ridiculious!). Its become the thing to do, its beautiful outside, the kids run and play, little kids look for eggs, big kids drool all over each other with no idea what to do about it...LOL A washtub full of long necks, with chipped blocks of ice on top, the boilers making a gazillion BTU's boiling those bugs.

You must be good to get a beer, those with beers are expected to peel for the kids as well as them selves later when the second or third pot comes out. And when its all done, we peel for the freezer. These are used for crawfish gravy, bisques, and pies. I have done an ettouffe and a bisque here already so this is the third and my personal favorite of the three.

Its so simple, quick and easy, Well if the crawfish are peeled....LOL

First you procure a pie crust, either make it or buy it. I used store boughts all my life and am now attempting to do 'em myself. It just irks me buy something with three basic ingredients! Flour, grease, and water. You can add sugar for sweet, add other spices for savory. I used Tony's in this one, it just goes with crawfish pie. So I made two (upper/lower) for the pie.

My Pie dough

1Cup flour

1/2C Butter cubes

1/2C Crisco butter flavored shortening

Ice cold water

Mix it when the crumbs form together with light pressure, wrap in plastic and in the reefer to re-chill. Much like making sausage. Then later or the next day turn out and roll out. You can make them and leave in the freezer for months, just allow sometime for the dough to warm up some before attempting to roll. Some folks add vinegar to increase the elasticity of the dough. I have not seemed to figure that one out yet but if it works for you, why are you reading how to make a basic dough...<Chuckles>

My Crawfish pie is all about fresh veggies, its Easter for heavens sake get some fresh veggies!













Crawfish Pie 006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 4, 2015






Now you'll want to dice these veggies, not chop and not minced, in the picture above these are actually a bit small, just a hair larger would have been perfect. The freshest veggies you can fine. All cajunn cooking is about freshness. Well these crayfish were left over from the last bisque marathon.

You'll note the crawfish, half have been shreaded in the chopper, the other half left whole. The chopped crawfish help distribute the flavor thru out, while the whole crawfish taste and look like they should. You mouth seriously reconizes the whole crawfish.

We start with the basic cajun trinity, and throw in the carrots to make it a mirepoix also, just to keep those real French Chefs happy. I always wondered about why in Louisiana it has celery instead of carrots, Yes we are a huge seaport state, but I have never seen a single celery plant grown here.













Crawfish Pie 008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 4, 2015






Into what my Mom always called a chicken frying skillet, its really my favorite with those high sides. 3 to 5 mins. or when you see it start changing and the onions become translucient.

Then you add the rest! I told you this was hard. Cook for 3 to 5 more mins. Once that is done, add the flour, I said a Tablespoon, you really are just looking to tighten up the pan. Let them have a min to absorb the liquids and the flour a chance to to cook off some of that taste.

Once you've done that,add your cream, heavy cream not milk!  Everything is healthy here but the butter, cream, and the pie crust. Splurge! Its the weekend!













Crawfish Pie 013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 4, 2015






Then you take it all and add it to the pie shell. Its very ok to heap it up inclusing any extra juices you have developed with that cream. I just had a piece and my mouth is watering trying to type this!

At this point you need a top crust, either used a pie bird, or a slit, or I did a lattice. Whatever you like just make sure it can vent.

X marks the spot!













Crawfish Pie 014.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 4, 2015






BTW I had not made a crust in a long time but check it out, it wasn't a perfect 10, but it was light and mostly flaky.













Crawfish Pie 015.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 4, 2015






Close enough for government work.

Bad thig is its best to let it set for 15 20 mins to reabsorb (doesn't it sound like smoking?) I normally cut a 9" pie into 6 slices for this but since I knew it would be a waste on Pop I did 8.













Crawfish Pie 020.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 4, 2015






Normally I just serve it with a ice cold long neck and a tossed green salad, hey you had it all left over from the pie filling! But today I splurged. Hot french garlic bread and some tastee cantaloupe!













Crawfish Pie 018.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 4, 2015






Oh and that little extra there next to the pie....... Thats some of the filling that fell out from the next guys piece next to mine. It fell out and was hot, I didn't want it to sit and get cold and lonely all by itself. Good meal, should have done it yesterday but had other pressing matters.

BTW just for Brownie points while the oven was hot, I had some home made french bread left over and some strawberries left from shortcake this week soooooooo........













Crawfish Pie 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 4, 2015






Cajun Strawberry Buckle! Or maybe I should just stay with Strawberry Bread Puddding.

Thanks all for checking it out. Looking forward to everyone's Easter Beagle Feast!

I apoligize! I could have at least gave you the recipe. LOL LSU is on the other screen and I am getting confused.

Here the link to my cookbook

http://www.dvo.com/BestRecipes2/0404_154542694.html?CID=email

I should say, you can make this with shrimp, especially river shrimp. I have made it with Langostinos and with Blue Crab as well as Lobster. Its easy and its damn impressive. I did mention good didn't I?

Using the recipe, I needed an hour with my pie crust to brown at 400, just do as you see fit. Its just a pie crust.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

Dude, way over the top Kevin! Wish I was at your house for Easter! 

POINTS!!!!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, Kevin...over the top and off the hook as the man sez. I love crawfish and pie but never put them together...always do just the etouffee.....Happy Easter and happy leftovers.....Willie


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 4, 2015)

Holy crap! Dude, that is amazing! You've outdone yourself today. I'm impressed!
:points1:
- Ryan


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Dude, way over the top Kevin! Wish I was at your house for Easter!
> 
> POINTS!!!!


Thanks Case, Always a cold beer here. Man I been looking for months for a store that sells Lone Star..... Its like branch water! But Coors or a few of the locals also are not bad.

I hope you and yours enjoy the holiday, and may those young'ins find all the prize eggs.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> Yes, Kevin...over the top and off the hook as the man sez. I love crawfish and pie but never put them together...always do just the etouffee.....Happy Easter and happy leftovers.....Willie


Thanks Chef. And I hope you and yours have a great holiday.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2015)

RMMurray said:


> Holy crap! Dude, that is amazing! You've outdone yourself today. I'm impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Ryan, But ya know what I'd swap it for today? ('Course I have already eatten),One of those bigcast iron pot's of NC Brewswick Stew....With the rabbits and squirrels, corn and lima beans...... The meat cooked down to near nothing but strings of meat.  Those 1 qt. round paper containers........

I really miss that from up in Carolina.


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 4, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you Ryan, But ya know what I'd swap it for today? ('Course I have already eatten),One of those bigcast iron pot's of NC Brewswick Stew....With the rabbits and squirrels, corn and lima beans...... The meat cooked down to near nothing but strings of meat.  Those 1 qt. round paper containers........
> 
> I really miss that from up in Carolina.


One of the days, I'll have to get my aunt Mary to dig out grandma's recipe for you. My grandma was a legend down east.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2015)

Used to be a place outside of Reidsville called Moore's, and they had the best stew!

There is just so many recipes, and I was a kid so I know it was good, just not what was in it. It's funny how many states claim to have originated the stew


----------



## eman (Apr 4, 2015)

You Couyan my phone didn't ring one time . I' sitting here drooling over that pie


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2015)

eman said:


> You Couyan my phone didn't ring one time . I' sitting here drooling over that pie


I know what ya said, I know what ya said.....LOL It was pretty good. The longnecks just make it right.

You should have seen me out in west Texas teaching all the cowboys what was good to eat.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh man you're killing me!! This looks awesome!


----------



## gary s (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice Job, Love me to have some of that,    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2015)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Oh man you're killing me!! This looks awesome!


Thank you sir.

Its really easy with todays refridgerated pie crusts and you can use nearly any shellfish. When I was in Conn. I made a lobster pie. Was so good was asked to make it one night onboard instead of pizza night........ Had the cooks help, lobster pie for 140 people...... Thank gwad for the  commissary crew!

Those big sea scallops or shark plugs make good pie too.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice Job, Love me to have some of that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary I have even used those little pocket pie presses or epanada presses. Baby Sis made some homemade noodles and sealed the crawfish pie filling in it like ravollies, then sauteed them in butter. Those were pretty good too.


----------



## sota d (Apr 4, 2015)

Never heard of crawfish pie, but now I'm wondering how I ever lived without it! Looks and sounds delicious. Great post- thanks so much, David.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 5, 2015)

Sota D said:


> Never heard of crawfish pie, but now I'm wondering how I ever lived without it! Looks and sounds delicious. Great post- thanks so much, David.


Thank you ......


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 5, 2015)

Now this look like a fabulous meal!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 5, 2015)

That looks phenomenal Foam !  Very nice job !   Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Apr 5, 2015)

kesmc27 said:


> Now this look like a fabulous meal!


Crawfish pie, ice cold beer...... won't even mention desert! I am ready to start a Fais do do at the camp now!

<starts quietly singing Jolie Blon>



This song will always draw out the local ladies and get ya in trouble with the local guys! And thats the God's honest truth!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 5, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks phenomenal Foam ! Very nice job !


Thank you, its another easy one ..... ya know all my recipes are easy, you think that is a personal reflection ??

Probably is! <Chuckles>


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 6, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Crawfish pie, ice cold beer...... won't even mention desert! I am ready to start a Fais do do at the camp now!
> 
> <starts quietly singing Jolie Blon>
> 
> ...



Dang Foamy that looks like my kind of party!

Steve


----------



## foamheart (Apr 6, 2015)

kesmc27 said:


> Dang Foamy that looks like my kind of party!
> 
> Steve


Well the music ain't that good normally until long after the sun goes down, LOL.... More normally, its like 5 or 6 of us would drag out guitars.


----------



## gary s (Apr 6, 2015)

Cool, sounds like fun

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Apr 6, 2015)

It was fun, but it was before kids and grand kids. Heck was before most had brides too. Was a diferent kind of fun back then, we were all bullet proof and invisible. LOL Work all day, party all night, and back to work all day. Sleep every other night.

<Chuckles>

How did we do that?


----------



## gary s (Apr 6, 2015)

Too old for that now !!

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 8, 2015)

Foam, awesome looking pie!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 8, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Foam, awesome looking pie!!!!


Thank ye sir, They are mighty tastee too! Course it might be that I know we'll have ice cold long necks to go with the pie!


----------



## gary s (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Foam, a little bartering !  I've got 16 lbs of ground pork curing in the fridge for Hot Links tomorrow also 5 lbs of 80/20 Angus for Kielbasa    Crawfish Pie for some sausage ?

gary


----------



## foamheart (Apr 8, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Foam, a little bartering !  I've got 16 lbs of ground pork curing in the fridge for Hot Links tomorrow also 5 lbs of 80/20 Angus for Kielbasa    Crawfish Pie for some sausage ?
> 
> gary


That keilbasa sure sounds good. I made mine all pork, never even thinking of beef since I have not made any beef sausage yet. What can I say, just a rookie.

You cure ahead of time? I usually do the opposite, I add all my spices the night before then add a bit of water (I use an LEM) with my cure to loosen the meat just before stuffing. I tryed curing ahead of time with my andouille and it was a son-0f-a-gun to extrude. Then after stuffing I allow it an overnight sit in the reefer to allow the cure to "Bloom". <Chuckles>

I always get things backwards. I am just hard headed and have to do things m,y way, it runs in my family I now have proof!!

I screwed up last week, I was offered 25# of ground venison. It was a bad week and I politely thanked the neighbor. In all actuality he probably had 40/50# and wanted me to make his sausage.  I have not made anything but smoked cajun, breakfast, andouille, and some keilbasa. Everytime I have butts thawed I forget why I did it...LOL

I bet that sausage will be great. Just a suggestion, don't get too carried away on your first batch. Pepper does strange things when used, its better to have sausage that next time you know will need a bit more pepper, than to have sausage that you really can only enjoy by watching others burn the skin off their tongue. That bag of sausage has a very special place in the freezer too. LOL


----------



## gary s (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey, I deboned, trimmed, cut into cubes 2 - 9 lb. butts.  on a coarse grind added my slurry (TQ, spices, fresh garlic and beer) mixed it and mixed it, then in the freezer to firm up, then ground again on the smallest die, then back in the fridge till tomorrows stuffing.  Wife likes Beef Kielbasa,  Store had 80/20 ground Angus on sale so I bought 5 lbs, seasoned it up with cure, mixed well and in the fridge till tomorrows stuffing.

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Apr 8, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey, I deboned, trimmed, cut into cubes 2 - 9 lb. butts.  on a coarse grind added my slurry (TQ, spices, fresh garlic and beer) mixed it and mixed it, then in the freezer to firm up, then ground again on the smallest die, then back in the fridge till tomorrows stuffing.  Wife likes Beef Kielbasa,  Store had 80/20 ground Angus on sale so I bought 5 lbs, seasoned it up with cure, mixed well and in the fridge till tomorrows stuffing.
> 
> Gary


Sounds like good sausage to me!! LOL... mixed it and mixed it........ means frozen hands!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 9, 2015)

Foamheart, you ROCK! Each of your posts are just more exciting and a treat to take in! Fantastic stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you Leah, but everything I do is just the same simple thing. Onions, Celery, Bell Peppers, and Garlic. LOL


----------



## gary s (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah and I'll bet it's all gone !!

gary


----------



## disco (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry to be so late to the party but I am glad I didn't miss this post. I love the looks of this and would eat more than you cooked. Great looking meal.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Apr 23, 2015)

Disco said:


> Sorry to be so late to the party but I am glad I didn't miss this post. I love the looks of this and would eat more than you cooked. Great looking meal.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco, its really one of my favorites. Its just that I seem to have grown up and going crawfishing just does hold the allure it used to and I just can't stand to pay the prices these days.

DAMN! I HAVE BECOME MY FATHER!!!


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thanks Disco, its really one of my favorites. Its just that I seem to have grown up and going crawfishing just does hold the allure it used to and I just can't stand to pay the prices these days.
> 
> DAMN! I HAVE BECOME MY FATHER!!!


Har! If you are like me, becoming your father would have horrified me at 17 and would make me proud now.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 24, 2015)

<chuckles> Truer words my friend


----------

